# pse bruin bow



## Dthbyhoyt

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* ksimpson754. Have fun here.


----------



## rcmjr

Welcome!


----------



## buckchaser86

Welcome to AT!!!


----------



## Michigan Bob

I have a 2006 Bruin I bought new. It was part of the PSE Pro Series line for a few years. The least expensive in the line. 
I have the Bruin with the Rimfire cam and it was rated at 295 to 298 FPS. I have used this bow for years and love it killed a lot of deer with it also.

Specs for this bow are:
Brace height 7-3/4"
IBO speed 295 to 298 FPS
Axle to axel 35"
let off 70% (75% effective)

Here is a picture of mine I replaced the grip with a wooden on.

Hope this helps it was in the line for a few years I know back to like 2004 so what year yours is you would have to send the serial # to PSE to find out.


----------



## BowArmory

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## bushmasterar15

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## baddaddy

Welcome to AT.


----------



## wicked1Joe

:wav:
Welcome to AT
:wav:


----------



## ksimpson754

thanks for the info,big heip.mine looks similiar to yours.i have already contacted pse,waiting for response now.


----------



## Double S

Welcome to AT.


----------

